# 40TH BIRTHDAY IDEAS



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah,

I'm after some help for my DH's 40th Birthday in a few months.  He doesn't want a party and would definitely be unhappy if I arranged one.  Anyway, I want to get him something really specal, he's made so many sacrifices during our fertility journey and I want something to show him how much I care and appreciate him.

I thought about a trip away but with forthcoming tx I can't really plan anything unless it was a last minute short break in the UK.  He loves motorbikes ... but I don't  ,  loves karate .. he's a black belt and I guess he likes general keep fit things and most sports as a lot of men do.

Any ideas would be fantastic.

Thanks in advance ... Andi xx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

I know you said you dont like motorbikes, but how about sending him to one of the bike races, perhaps stay away for the weekend, and whie he is watching the racing you could go shopping!!   or depending on the hotel (marriots are lovely!) you could go to their spa!!  Dh suggests Moto GP at Donnington (IKEA near by) or Super bike at Brands Hatch (Blue water is close by!!).  will keep thinking....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for your reply ccombes, it's definitely worth a thought 

Hoping Jan is a lucky month for you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend wants a pink limo and pink champagne for her 40th. I think printed balloons are a great idea I decorated a restaurant for a leaving do with balloons with his face on and got ribbons printed  and tied them around the napkins (all on from the net), you can make placecards for her/him, or have a photo printed at a copier store and make a card/momento.


A memory album over the 40 years and postcards sent to freinds and family before and then stuck in as a messge from them over the years.

L x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I got dh a driving experience for his 40th where he got to drive a porsche and also have a thrill ride in a suburu impressa (I pooped my pants and I was just watching!!). We made a day of it as we went near Stratford so took a picnic and spent time in the town before going on to where we needed to be.

I booked his through these - http://www.driversdreamdays.co.uk/ - and they were really good.

Chux xx

/links


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

me 2 you said:


> i bought my mum as one of her presents for her 60th a cd made by a man in america he sings a song with there name in what they like doing places they go even puts there pets name into the song and family and friends


Ooohhh I remember reading previously of someone on here who did exactly the same..........great idea!

Chux xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

For my 30th I had a helicopter flight which was just fab! I also had a night out bowling with our closest friends & a yummy meal at Fatty Arbuckles!

For my brothers 40th I was going to book a race day (cars) but he said he wouldn't be able to share it with the family so I didn't bother, my SIL bought him a briefcase!! How boring!!! For my 40th I didn't have any suprises but for hubby's 50th I booked him a sailing course for the weekend as it was something he'd always wanted to do, luckily there was a training centre close by for us so he wasn't away overnight


----------

